# Suite á MAJ iOS 9.1 IPad 2 pas d'affichage iTunes



## DLD Group (25 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir,
Suite á MAJ iOS 9.1 IPad 2 pas d'affichage dans iTunes de mon iPad 2 sur mon MBP Snow Leopard 10.6.8 avec iTunes 11 pouvez vous m'aider svp
Cordialement 
DLD


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Il faut iTunes 12 et donc OS X 10.8.5 minimum.


----------



## DLD Group (26 Octobre 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il faut iTunes 12 et donc OS X 10.8.5 minimum.


Merci Himeji,
Pensez vous que je pourrais remettre mon Ipad 2 en version 8.0 comme avant.
Si vous pouvez me répondre et m'indiquer la marche à suivre si cela est possible.
Cordialement
DLD


----------



## aurique (26 Octobre 2015)

Malheureusement, tu ne peux plus revenir en 8.0 car Apple ne signe plus cette version, seul la 9.1 (et peut être la 9.02) est signée aujourd'hui.


----------



## DLD Group (26 Octobre 2015)

aurique a dit:


> Malheureusement, tu ne peux plus revenir en 8.0 car Apple ne signe plus cette version, seul la 9.1 (et peut être la 9.02) est signée aujourd'hui.


Donc il faudrait que j'update mon MBP vers Mountain lion ou plus mais comme je travail avec Logic Pro 9 et que des personnes ont eu des bugs après je n'y suis pas passé mon MBP est un intel core duo 2 2,6 Ghz.
Cordialement
DLD


----------

